# CG Redberry wheel cleaner



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone used it and if so, how does it compare to some of the others 

Tempted to try it as I don't really want 5 litres of Bilberry (my other possible, cost effective though I know).

Look forward to any feedback :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> Anyone used it and if so, how does it compare to some of the others
> 
> Tempted to try it as I don't really want 5 litres of Bilberry (my other possible, cost effective though I know).
> 
> Look forward to any feedback :thumb:


its very good as is there own QD and shampoo from Carwashnwax really good stuff.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Not that many using this then:tumbleweed: 

What about carlack wheel cleaner - any opinions out there?
:wave:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

was review of the Carlack stuff a while ago that said it was very good - forget which pro did it though...


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

tried Redberry just last week and today 

it very good stuff
sprayed on left for 2-3 mins and pw off
85% clean i would say


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

i think the redberry is the same as bilberry. dave kg tried it out at Car Wash n wax on Sunday. Worked great on wheels which hadn't been washed in 2 years.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> its very good as is there own QD and shampoo from Carwashnwax really good stuff.


:thumb: seconded


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> i think the redberry is the same as bilberry. dave kg tried it out at Car Wash n wax on Sunday. Worked great on wheels which hadn't been washed in 2 years.


 i missed the washing stage
got in when dave kg was claying and nobody offered to do the passenger side for him :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Gio,

Added a post on this to your samples thread :thumb:



Glasgow_Gio said:


> :thumb: seconded


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its the same stuff as Bilberry but has had to be renamed by Dave for obvious reasons! I bought the 5L on Sunday.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I got 5L of Redberry on sunday too :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Mmm, very intersting info

Cheers :thumb:



Glasgow_Gio said:


> I'm pretty sure its the same stuff as Bilberry but has had to be renamed by Dave for obvious reasons! I bought the 5L on Sunday.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

You don't have to buy Bilberry in 5L. You can get it in 1L also.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

As above, it's the same stuff as Bilberry, made by the same person, just renamed


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

> Tempted to try it as I don't really want 5 litres of Bilberry (my other possible, cost effective though I know).


You can get 1 litre of Billberry if its purely the size bottle you're worried about.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilberry-safe-wheel-cleaner-1-litre.php


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

On the CG uk site teh picture of teh redberry has a big black X on it.

There is no further info for some reason. IS this really teh same as billbery? Why teh black is. Is this safe on all finishes?

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/redber1.htm


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

it is totally safe, quote from Cg-uk
"you could wash your hands with it "

it is acid free so safe all on types of finishes, only difference i find is bilberry smells better


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> it is totally safe, quote from Cg-uk
> "you could wash your hands with it "
> 
> it is acid free so safe all on types of finishes, only difference i find is bilberry smells better


Acid free, alikaline packed?
Alkaline is worse for aluminium (alloys) than acid.


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> it is totally safe, quote from Cg-uk
> "you could wash your hands with it "
> 
> it is acid free so safe all on types of finishes, only difference i find is bilberry smells better


Thats great but why the big X with Irritant writen underneath it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont think you could wash your hands with it it is a skin irritant prolonged use on the hands would start dermatitis, but thats not to say cg redberry is the only one there is literally millions thats a skin irritant.


----------

